# Darn AD Traffic Camera...



## trixygirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Abu Dhabi / Dubai commuters (and others)... Do any of you know how long it normally takes for Abu Dhabi traffic fines to show up on the website? How long til the car hire will get the ticket? 

I got flashed a couple weeks ago and nothing seems to have come of it. I got flashed by that first camera going into the construction when driving north in AD on SZ road (the one that just got moved within the past few weeks). I swear I was only going 115 kph, but I definitely got flashed. Anybody else get hit here?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

trixygirl said:


> I got flashed a couple weeks ago and nothing seems to have come of it. I got flashed by that first camera going into the construction when driving north in AD on SZ road (the one that just got moved within the past few weeks). I swear I was only going 115 kph, but I definitely got flashed. Anybody else get hit here?


I was caught 3 times and I am still waiting for my fines to show up. I think it has been now two years. Go Figure.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine took three months to show up and there was no indication on the website where/when it was and what the fine was for. It's rubbish.

As for your renta car, beware the clowns may try and hit you for fines when you settle up. DEMAND proof that there was a fine!


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

I got flashed! an not the kind I would have enjoyed 
In Dubai on SZ Rd as well.. but I have a question.

I was doing 145 in a 120 that had a sign that said do not go over 140..
The guy in front of me was in excess of 155.. how come I was the only to get flashed.. 
Also should I be scared? 
Also if it says 120 on route too Ras Al Khaimah.. can I still do 139 and not worry about the cameras?

Hope we all learned a valuable lesson here.. only speed for 15 seconds after you pass a camera then slow back down.. lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can only go 20km/h over the speed limit. Once you reach 20-21km/h over you run the risk of getting flashed (by a speed camera and not by a cop which you indicated you might enjoy haha)


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

wow defo didn't mean a cop flashing me would have been nice lol


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

trixygirl said:


> Abu Dhabi / Dubai commuters (and others)... Do any of you know how long it normally takes for Abu Dhabi traffic fines to show up on the website? How long til the car hire will get the ticket?
> 
> I got flashed a couple weeks ago and nothing seems to have come of it. I got flashed by that first camera going into the construction when driving north in AD on SZ road (the one that just got moved within the past few weeks). I swear I was only going 115 kph, but I definitely got flashed. Anybody else get hit here?


it can take a few days, or not appear until you do re-rego


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

wazza2222 said:


> Mine took three months to show up and there was no indication on the website where/when it was and what the fine was for. It's rubbish.
> 
> As for your renta car, beware the clowns may try and hit you for fines when you settle up. DEMAND proof that there was a fine!


if you put down your traffic code,it will bring up all fines in all emirates, parking, speeding, red light, etc if you only put in plate number it will bring up only speeding.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

canadianbilal said:


> I got flashed! an not the kind I would have enjoyed
> In Dubai on SZ Rd as well.. but I have a question.
> 
> I was doing 145 in a 120 that had a sign that said do not go over 140..
> ...


u can go 20 over so if you were doing 145 in a 120 maximum of 140 as it is clearly posted now on the new green signs, you will be caught and so will the guy doing 155 plus. they will show a pic of both cars etc. be aware that in the new tunnels you must not go over the signed limits. 

and sometimes you cannot find out when and where, and demand proof they will just expect you to pay, you need to learn when to fight your battles, because sometimes when it comes to fault and driving its always the expats fault......


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

I average 2-3 tickets on my rental everytime I'm here now..
I've stopped caring and just pay up.. 
I do wish I had a car with cruise control now... 
The tunnels have cameras? And would I know if I have been caught on camera?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

canadianbilal said:


> I average 2-3 tickets on my rental everytime I'm here now..
> I've stopped caring and just pay up..
> I do wish I had a car with cruise control now...
> The tunnels have cameras? And would I know if I have been caught on camera?


yes the new tunnels have cameras, the grey stick ones..... you will know when they ask you for money at rego time.


----------

